# Heat Index how do torts feel heat?



## Shelli (Oct 8, 2010)

So it is currently 86 F. but the heat index (what the temperature feels like to humans) taking into consideration humidity etc is 95 F. 
So what temperature is it for the tortoise do they feel the human way and feel it's 'like' 95F or ??


----------



## bettinge (Oct 8, 2010)

My guess, and its just that, a guess, is that torts do not feel heat index. I believe heat index is related to humidity and humans ability/inability to loose/evaporite perspiration. Since torts don't (I don't think) sweat, they would not feel heat index temps.


----------



## Missy (Oct 8, 2010)

I thought when a tort over heats that they sweat. IDK maybe someone will jump in and clear that up.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 8, 2010)

When a tort overheats he starts foaming at the mouth. He then wipes his front legs across his face to spread the foam on his head. If he isn't cooled off he'll probably die.


----------



## Madkins007 (Oct 8, 2010)

Pretty much only mammals sweat. Tortoises can experience heat exhaustion and heat stroke, which is often fatal. 

I doubt they can experience the heat index as we do, but I have little doubt that they have something like it.

Most of the time, they deal with it by being the masters of microclimates- a big reason varied habitats are a good thing. Hot? Find someplace where a mixture of respirating plants, evaporation, dampness, etc. is making it cooler. Even in a tropical forest of 85F and 100% humidity you can find microclimates of 69F.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 9, 2010)

Madkins007 said:


> Even in a tropical forest of 85F and 100% humidity you can find microclimates of 69F.



And this is exactly the reason that Home's Hingeback tortoises thrive in cooler temperatures. The microclimate that they inhabit (forest floor, under plants, in moist conditions) is much cooler than the actual air temperature.


----------

